# Muscletalk Bedford, who's competing



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Who from here is competing and in what catergory?

I'm hoping to get 2kg off and enter the classic under 180cm


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Mr Under 90kg for me buddy.

Good luck with that 2kg. I think the Classics has most entrants so far.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

munkyboy said:


> Mr Under 90kg for me buddy.
> 
> Good luck with that 2kg. I think the Classics has most entrants so far.


I don't know if I'm going to be able to get down to the weight I need to in time at the moment. Is there a way of finding out how many entrants for each category?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I had seen on someone's journal over on MT. It was mentioned there being a good number of guys in the Classics.

Don't know how you would find out numbers for sure. or even if they would tell you if you asked mate.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

we got two fantastic classic guys from Temple gym!!!!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

2kg Should be acheivable man, what with water weight still to be dropped you should make it easy, keep us posted as aiming for the classic comp in Port Talbot in sEPT


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Big GJ said:


> 2kg Should be acheivable man, what with water weight still to be dropped you should make it easy, keep us posted as aiming for the classic comp in Port Talbot in sEPT


I will update my journal closer tp this show and after it like I did for the last show, I think my journal is good for people approaching their first shows like I was. It's under "jasons journal"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

munkyboy said:


> I had seen on someone's journal over on MT. It was mentioned there being a good number of guys in the Classics.
> 
> Don't know how you would find out numbers for sure. or even if they would tell you if you asked mate.


 We'd happily tell you. However, not everyone put their entry forms in, plus some go to me and others to my co-promoter, Luke. Verbally, we now have 9 in the classic class (was 10 but my mate pulled out yesterday  )

The show's gonna be a goodun; loads if interest and I intend to make it more than just a bodybuilding show


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have 2 competing looks like it will be a good show.....


----------



## munkyboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> We'd happily tell you. However, not everyone put their entry forms in, plus some go to me and others to my co-promoter, Luke. Verbally, we now have 9 in the classic class (was 10 but my mate pulled out yesterday  )
> 
> The show's gonna be a goodun; loads if interest and I intend to make it more than just a bodybuilding show


Nice one. So how many in the Mr Under 90 so far? My entry form's already in for that class.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

We can sort our membership out on the day can't we and our entry forms?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know much about the classic category?

For example if you are say 177.6cm will they just call this 177 or do they round it up to 178 or is the kg conversion based on the decimal point as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

Its rounded up to 177 and I think you'll find all the classic guys will be in one class at all qualifiers. There will be no division until the final


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

colloseum said:


> Its rounded up to 177 and I think you'll find all the classic guys will be in one class at all qualifiers. There will be no division until the final


Rounded down you mean? As rounding up would put it to 178

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be there but only watching


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

See you all tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Any news on the classic division yet?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got back from it, unfortunately I didnt place 

The quality was good, judges apparently said the top six were hard to choose spots. From what I gather I came 4th close to 3rd which I'm a bit gutted about. A year off now so I can put some mass on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i was at the show with a few people...the classic was about the biggest group......I believe a lad called daz won the classics but I personally had the second place as the winner - number 49 - he had better overall balance IMO

was a decent show though apart from that tosser "Rambo fkn Rod" and his [email protected] arm wrestling bonanza that went on for [email protected] ever....few more decent quads and calves were needed in almost every competer ap[art from half a dozen

Sean Joseph Tavernier was fuking insane........

Id rather have seen another good guest pose at the interval and why on earth some la had to have a massive speach leaving the bikini class stood like melons was beyond me


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i was at the show with a few people...the classic was about the biggest group......I believe a lad called daz hastie won the classics but I personally had the second place as the winner - number 49 - he had better overall balance IMO
> 
> *was a decent show though apart from that tosser "Rambo fkn Rod" and his [email protected] arm wrestling bonanza that went on for [email protected] ever....*few more decent quads and calves were needed in almost every competer ap[art from half a dozen
> 
> ...


LMAO - presume you didn't ask for his autograph then  Sounds like a decent show that could be even better next time? Would you go again?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

SON OF FRANK said:


> LMAO - presume you didn't ask for his autograph then  Sounds like a decent show that could be even better next time? Would you go again?


was a decent show, adam (brit bb who posts or used to on here) won his class (though there was only one other in his cat along with one super heavy on stage too but in a heavier class) but he looked decent enough too

I just felt a bit sorry the most people drifted off before the heavier classes so there was lees audience vibe for them (and I blame the arm wrestling nobbers for sucking the life forces out of everyone lol)

yes i would go again, im going to the leicester ukbff qualifier in 4 sep and i may go to the final which is nottingham on the 25 oct (IICR)...its pretty motivational to do a show now and then but not every weekend lol


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Are there any photos of the classics?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Big GJ said:


> Are there any photos of the classics?


I'm trying to get the guys over on muscletalk to upload some, there's a couple of winners pics on a page over there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

have you got a link mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Big GJ said:


> have you got a link mate


heres a mt link mate

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/MY-weekend-winning-the-classics-at-MT-bedford-few-photos-m4494232.aspx


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

There's actually a page with pics from top 3 of all categories

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

plenty of pics in here guys.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/2011-UKBFF-MuscleTalk-Championships-26th-June-playbyplay-report-m4488241.aspx

i did feel for the bikini girls too, they were mouthing "hurry the fck up" when neil hill gave his speech!

Great show though, arm wrestling isnt everyone's cup of tea but you had a bar/trade stands upstairs and plenty of sun to catch outside.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> plenty of pics in here guys.
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/2011-UKBFF-MuscleTalk-Championships-26th-June-playbyplay-report-m4488241.aspx
> 
> ...


Lol, I didn't need to buy a ticket to the weather though lol

There were too many fuk ups with posing music for it to be acceptable cock UPS too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i only counted 3 mess ups and they were down to the competitor...grubby tan covered cd's blocking the cd player and no cd's in the case.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i only counted 3 mess ups and they were down to the competitor...grubby tan covered cd's blocking the cd player and no cd's in the case.


A guy in my categories music stopped halfway through but that was his rubbish cd not the organisers fault. Problem is when they are in flimsy cases being handled when you have tan on they get marked and scratched.

I forgot what my posing routine was as I only made it up the day before so I just made it up as I went along, I don't think anyone noticed tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i only counted 3 mess ups and they were down to the competitor...grubby tan covered cd's blocking the cd player and no cd's in the case.


Look mate, I understand you are team mt or whatever and if you want to excuse everything then crack on, I'd have gave the cd guy a tub of wet wipes personally lol, I felt sorry for the poor cnut trying to pose at britt bbs music the playing it again for him. It was a bit pop


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Didn't see you there Uriel or I'd have said hi.

I thought the show was run well. I did feel for Matt (who posed to Adam's music though) but well done to him for cracking on and gettin the job done


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Uriel said:


> Look mate, I understand you are team mt or whatever and if you want to excuse everything then crack on, I'd have gave the cd guy a tub of wet wipes personally lol, I felt sorry for the poor cnut trying to pose at britt bbs music the playing it again for him. It was a bit pop


Everyone has their 5 minutes to **** and moan, i'm going to to post up some background behind it...crack on bud.

I've moaned about other shows but luckily i have some answers behind this one as i was working at the venue.

Paps music was lost between him handing in the cd and the dj getting the case (with no cd inside). Someone having to pose to different music, hardly the shock of the century as this happens at EVERY show. Unfortunate yes as its like a kick in the nuts for the competitor but James has bought Paps a new CD as well to apologise.

I'd be gutted too if my music wasnt played but what can you do? Again, show me one show where music fck ups dont happen, it happens at the british for both feds also.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RACK said:


> Didn't see you there Uriel or I'd have said hi.
> 
> I thought the show was run well. I did feel for Matt (who posed to Adam's music though) but well done to him for cracking on and gettin the job done


I saw you lol, difficult to say hi to all mate

It was a good show, I said as much.

Say what you like but I bet rambo rod ain't there next year lol

In saying that, id pay the tickets price again to see that little down syndrome kid kissing his bi's after his pin lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I know none of your faces so wouldn't recognise u anyway but will be good to meet a few of you at future venues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx for the kind words uriel.

I have a few pics from the show that i can share, have been inundated with loads of pictures taken which was really nice of people

Erm, i wasnt expecting to be in under 100's, but suffice to say a few things in the last week went completely wrong in my prep and i lost 6 kilo's because of the way i used certain things, which i will NOT be doing again!

Lost my fullness and muscle bellies, couldnt get a pump, felt like a total zombie and was gassing and exhausted even before i went on stage. But i got the win and i got my invite to the british finals so that's what counts really, i expect that if i do the british then i now know what 'not' to do in the last week and on the day lol. It's been a great learning curve.

Just a bit annoyed with myself that i could not go up there and feel/look my best and have that buzz of having a huge pump, feeling ontop of the world and going on stage to enjoy myself. You cant enjoy yourself if you havent drank water for 27 hours, been loaded up with close to 4500 grams carbs yet still flat as a pancake and losing water out of your muscles because your aldosterone levels are reduced to nothing after youve played around with things that have practically ruined your previous look in a matter of 4 days! Frustrating for sure, more annoyed at myself than anything else. But still got some enjoyment from the day and great to meet the friendly and familiar faces on the british bodybuilding community again. Always a nice day when amongst friends and like minded people

Here's a few pix:


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there

Thanks for the feedback.

Sorry that you felt that Neil and I speaking about the UK Fitness Expo and British Grand Prix at that time was bad timing: I took the opportunity when then judges were working out the results to do this then. Maybe a bad call on my part in respect of timing.

In respect to the music: this has been discussed on MT and on my FB wall and ALL 4 times were compeletely unavoidable:

1) a CD was covered in tan from the contestant and it jammed the player

2) a CD simply didn't work

3) it didn't play and, we later found out from the competitors' friend, that he knew it was playing up beforehand

4) a CD was not in it's case. Sure, the competitor thought it was, but it simply wasn't!! What can we do here?

These are not excuses: merely explanations.

I have asked for ideas on how these can be rectified; some people have come up with suggestions, but none really are perfect so far. So, I ask here: any ideas...?

I am hearing lots of very positive feedback about the show, which is great, and I apologise that a few small issues ruined the experience for some people. I did offer to sing, but I saw a good number of people shake their heads!

Uriel: Aaron was just trying to help put by explaining: please don't get ****ty with him (that's one thing I don't like - someone trying to help me and taking **** for it!). I'm the promoter - my responsibility and it's me who deals with the ****.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Uriel: Aaron was just trying to help put by explaining: please don't get ****ty with him (that's one thing I don't like - someone trying to help me and taking **** for it!). I'm the promoter - my responsibility and it's me who deals with the ****.


bro - when someone answers a post and quotes me - they are dealing with me - whoever they think they are talking for, its a forum and IB is a grown man with an opinion xx

thanks for your answer and it was a decent show,(very minor) gripes apart

Just bugs me when (and there were 5 of us sitting discussing this stuff not just me) i put my honest opinion on an open forum and the bb politic police get on the defensive

fair enough on the cd fk ups - all look unavoidable


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ex-SRD said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> ...


I was at the show Sunday with Uriel and some others and he is right, we did all say the same things. My 2p worth... first BB-ing show I had been to and overall I had an amazing time.

My only gripes were;

The speech when the bikini girls were on stage since I could see they were getting a bit fed up.

I would have preferred to have seen the guest poser in place of the interval show and maybe a Q and A sesh with him - dont know how feasible that would have been in practice but my opinion.

Shorter interval so that more people came back for the later classes and also there were a lot of classes to get through. I know you have to allow the audience enough time to browse the stalls but IMO people can do that before/after the show.

BUT I would like to make the point that no show will run totally smoothly, and overall I had a really great time.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> bro - when someone answers a post and quotes me - they are dealing with me - whoever they think they are talking for, its a forum and IB is a grown man with an opinion xx
> 
> thanks for your answer and it was a decent show,(very minor) gripes apart
> 
> ...


But that's my point, Aaron was answering for me and so he's not the BB politic police!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

gemc thanks for the feedback. We need a decent interval to give the judges a break. Also, the idea of having the guest poser later on is exactly that: to keep people around longer.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> But that's my point, Aaron was answering for me and so he's not the BB politic police!


ok bud, just to wrap this up from me as this is going on longer than a mongolian wedding feast (a bt like the arm wrestling lol)...if i give my opinion on the interval entertainment, then it is MY opinion lol - i dont need to be told to go enjoy the sunshine or the trade stalls and that is that. hope thats ok with you, cheers


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Uriel said:


> ok bud, just to wrap this up from me as this is going on longer than a mongolian wedding feast (a bt like the arm wrestling lol)...if i give my opinion on the interval entertainment, then it is MY opinion lol - i dont need to be told to go enjoy the sunshine or the trade stalls and that is that. hope thats ok with you, cheers


Wow! Ok, it's really no big deal. Good chap!

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi all... well I was in that 5 that Uriel (the little angel  ) and Gem alluded to... my thoughts on the show and the cd troubles...

Over all it was a good show... not as good as last year I think but a lot of that is due to who you had on in the interval... imho I think having an arm wrestling do-dad going on is about as interesting as watching paint dry... last year you had that little bit with Terry Hollands and that was awesome, very interesting and more relevant than rocking rod or what ever he is called... for the most part the classes ran smoothly and it was good to see some great physiques (lack of legs aside, there must be something really wrong with peoples training to have so many people have no legs) and SJT was just pure awesome... cd issues were handled rather well I thought but can be a real pain to deal with I guess... an idea might be to get the competitors to hand them in at the beginning of the show and number them linking them to the competitors, now this may mean more organising for the sound guy but maybe it would also save the hassle with tan and so forth... perhaps a spare cd player would also help...

I understand the reason behind keeping SJT till late in the game but tbh by then most people had left and no one had any heads up as to when he was supposed to go on so maybe people left thinking he was not going to do his thing after all... the thing with the bikini girls standing around was fairly wrong imho... could have shooed them off for a bit or at least waited till the judges were done winner announced and then announce the things you did...

So to sum up can the histrionical sort of interval stuff as seen that day and put in more relevant to bbing events/seminars/posing people or what not, you did have some awesome talent there, Alvin Small for one could have done a question and answer set, that would have been freaking fantastic... even a bench press comp or a novice pose down kind of thing... just something more relevant... already made my suggestion re the cds... over all it is a good show but just needs more like last year...

just as an aside re the stalls... best one was the team tech which had the cheapest/best deals I think, tbf I didnt look hard at the others though...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

I guess people like different things but all feedback is welcome.

My fault for not announcing SJT's time. My fault for the issue with keeping the bikini girls waiting. Lessons learned on these.

I'm going to keep non-BBing things in the show next year though (Terry last year, Rod this year). I'll try to get more Q&As next year. I didn't even know Alvin was coming until I saw him: great he turned up though!

I have ideas for the CDs now, actually. Lots learned for next year.

One thing though: never ever have I had so much positive feedback about a show, but so much negative as well!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ex-SRD said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I guess people like different things but all feedback is welcome.
> 
> ...


To be fair to you James, its good that you come on here and address and discuss the issues and respond to people. A lot of promotors dont and so the gripes often dont get aired. I actually think you do a good job for the sport with the Expo and your own show, good luck with it in 2012.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh dont get me wrong some non bbing things are good and can be interesting, but more as part of the exhibit area more than on the stage... I mean things like powerlifting, strongman and bbing are all related and can be appreciated by a bbing crowd... but I wouldnt put on strictly ballroom or the like 

I think you do a good job James... just some wrinkles that need to be ironed out which you are doing...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well i thought id may as well ad my thoughts to the show.

The lighting was superb, not from just a bodybuilders point of view but a photogaphers point of view as well. I cannot understand why all qualifiers cant have decent lighting.

The show was well run and I actually thought (apart from 1 class) the judges did a great job and a very efficient one.

CD issues well i cannot understand why competitors dont bring 2 CDs with them. Everytime ive competed i also take 2 copies of my music..one gets handed in and the other is in my bag which i take backstage..i always tell the music man if my CD doesnt play here is a backup..its pi$$ poor prep by the competitors if there music doesnt play IMO.

Interval length..well the judges need a break so i think the time they had was just enough.

Arm wrestling etc or non bodybuilding things..well to get the non-bodybuilding/gym population coming to the shows we have to try different things. This is how promotoers will get more people through the door and eventually more people into bodybuilding (why do you think we have the Bikini class??) . Choosing the right theme is always going to be hard but even i get bored of watching bodybuilding shows for like 8+ hours!!! I think timing is the key i,e how long it goes on for..(ps so what did people think of Rhags opening? thats non bodybuilding).

Overall i think it was a great show.

Fivos


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Ex-SRD said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I guess people like different things but all feedback is welcome.
> 
> ...


It was a really good show overall, as I addressed on the other forum there were just a few minor things that do not matter but could help the show overall. The cd matter is getting a little boring now lol, there's no way of really proving who is right or wrong and as someone said..... Bring a few copies of your track for safety. Perhaps a small portable stereo for people to check their CDs are working ok could help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

or even stick your music on a usb key, not like they are expensive now a days anywho...

forgot about that chap at the beginning... unusual, not sure I liked it, or didnt like it, was just different...


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> or even stick your music on a usb key, not like they are expensive now a days anywho...
> 
> forgot about that chap at the beginning... unusual, not sure I liked it, or didnt like it, was just different...


I didn't see any posing routines other than my mates who was in the Intermediate under 80kgs. Was gutted actually as they are usually quite interesting and a good way of picking up ideas. I ended making mine up on the spot as I had forgotten my routine for bedford lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

